# Back/Bi,Chest/Tri and Shoulder/ Back split



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 21, 2008)

What do you guys think? Im going to do an 8 or 12 week program to kickstart my body back into my previous weight training form. 

 I tried doing a push/pull tyrple split that involved Chest/Tris/Shoulders/calves and a Back/Bi/Leg and abs, 4 days a week. i didnt really try it.. i wrote it down last night after reading a few articles and books.. id been having trouble actually WRITING down a program to follow, mainly cuz i felt unsure of how to dedicate my time in the gym.

 Well, as im sure u guys can guess, that chest/tri/shoulder split doesnt work... i tried it out today and was so gassed after tris that shoulders was not going to work.

 So im thinking about doing 3 sets of 15,13,10 reps for all of my exercises. My main goal is to get lean and burn fat, as i have about 20-30 lbs of extra,unnecesary fat mainly around my upper body.

So im thinking about a standard back/bi,chest/tri and shoulder back split, with abs,calves and forearms every other session. Whats a typical programs you guys have done or are currently doing? I know all the standard exercises, but do u guys use any special techniques, like superset, drop sets, or in what order? Any help or advice you guys have on this type of split, or any other split and specific workouts  for it that i should try for fat loss. (im about 210, wanna be around 190). Keeping in mind im a very muscular person as it is. 

 I have been having alot of trouble getting a PROGRAM on paper... I have been going to the gym again for the last month, but ive been like "oh im gonna do chest today" or "oh im gonna do back and abs today" and randomly do workouts... ive decided to put it on PAPER, carry around a notebook again, mark all of my weights and reps to track progress, and push each workout harder than i have ever for maxiumum gains. Ive made the decision to TRULEY change my body, i even put the goals up on my wall  

 Any help or advice you guys have is greatly appreciated.Thanks alot guys.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 21, 2008)

You start with the biggest/most complex movements/muscles and work down. You wouldn't do triceps before shoulders, you wouldn't do crossovers before bench etc.

Reading the stickies should give you a better idea of how to set up a program. I'm currently doing a full body 3x/week, very simple stuff. About 5-6 compound exercises to hit the whole body, start big, finish small.

The notebook is a great idea, keep writing everything down to gauge progress. You don't know where you're going till you know where you've been...dunno where thats from but it seems fitting.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah I have read the stickes. I would just like to know, specifically, if and what programs anyone else is doing similar to the split i suggested. like, what split YOU do, and what evercises , what order, and what reasoning behind any other techniques or modifications to their workout.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 21, 2008)

I train for health (both mental and physical) but enjoy increases in mass and strength, i just won't kill myself for them anymore so health is a bit of a higher priority for me. I swear by KISS nowadays. So for example i'll give you a quick run down of today's workout.

I leave the warm up out of it. My warm ups are basically light weight, full body stuff designed to warm the joints and get blood flowing.

Front squat x 3 sets
Pull Ups x 3 sets
Pull Down x 1 set
DB Bench x 3 sets
Hypers (kinda GHR's) x 3 sets
Bi Curls x 2 sets

Now keep in mind that i'm coming back from a long lay off and am fairly detrained. I typically train with a bit more volume than this. I could only muster about 4 reps per set of pull ups so i threw the pull downs in there for a set of 12 i believe, just to get a little more volume for my back.

Once again, its a very simple routine that i'm using right now to just get back into the swing of things. I think movements not muscles, and i like compound stuff. Wed i'll do something similar but i'll do SLDL's, rows, overhead press, back squat, cross over, tri's. Friday is my miscellaneous day. I'll do stuff like Overhead squats, pull overs, shrugs, front raises...just stuff to keep the joints healthy, rehab some old injuries and avoid future ones.

EDIT: I also go in on non training days for some cardio, SMR and stretching...again overall health, joint integrity and elimination of future injuries are a top priority for me.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey thanks man.. thats a good post. I actually have alot of energy and time to devote myself to working out and pushing myself HARD in the gym, i think ill go 3 sets of 15,13,10 no matter what exercises I do... Add in some failure sets and other things to fatiuge myself. thanks for the info


----------



## Smoo_lord (Jan 23, 2008)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> Hey thanks man.. thats a good post. I actually have alot of energy and time to devote myself to working out and pushing myself HARD in the gym, i think ill go 3 sets of 15,13,10 no matter what exercises I do... Add in some failure sets and other things to fatiuge myself. thanks for the info




Its not a good idea to go to failure all the time. Mix things up as well.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 24, 2008)

Occasionally I have a reading comprehension problem so help me out here, am I seeing back twice but nothing for legs???


----------



## Minhkey (Jan 24, 2008)

Is squat a lot harder then quad press? No one has really taught me how to squat and I don't wanna mess myself up. Is squat really that much better for you?


----------

